# Cat Spraying



## MiniGoatsRule (Oct 15, 2019)

I have a 12(I think...?)-year-old neutered male orange tabby cat named Tiggy (my mom named him). He apparently often false-sprays on our ottoman, but he did it in my closet last night.
But stuff came out.
We don't know why he did it. He is usually fine with changes, but we think he might have done it because we recently finished remodeled my room. We think he may have hid in the closet secretly when nobody was noticing, because as far as I know, neither me nor my stepdad nor my brother have seen him in there. Maybe since now it is different he is just P.O.ed about it all. Any ideas on anything else? I can't think of any other reasons or how to make it stop...


----------



## Baymule (Oct 15, 2019)

Is he still spraying or was it just that one time? Cat spray is some nasty stuff. We had a cat that would poop in inappropriate places if he got mad.


----------



## MiniGoatsRule (Oct 16, 2019)

We actually had a neighbor's cat go in the pet flaps in our house. We think it might actually be territorial. But the last time he sprayed was just Monday night this week


----------



## Baymule (Oct 16, 2019)

Sometimes cats go off the rails because another cat is in their yard, front or back, outside. Even a house cat can get upset at seeing another cat trespassing on it's property.


----------



## MiniGoatsRule (Oct 16, 2019)

Well, that cat, Max, always hangs out with Tiggy in our lawn. They're buds. But I guess he just doesn't like another cat in the house...? What do you think?


----------



## Baymule (Oct 16, 2019)

That must be it.


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 16, 2019)

I agree with @Baymule  if he's spraying, it's probably because another cat is in 'his house'.
Also, have you seen him spray? If he's just peeing in your closet than it could be something else.
Almost all cats will randomly get urinary tract infections when they're stressed...and it can even be something as normal as moving furniture around, buying a new dresser or even having a guest in the house that will set them off. We see tons of these cats in the clinic almost every day...just keep an eye on him and watch for signs of a UTI.


----------



## MiniGoatsRule (Oct 17, 2019)

1. What's a UTI? 
2. The pee came out the rear and he was shaking his lifted tail. It was definitely spraying.
3. It probably is Max causing Tiggy to be all territorial and spraying.


----------



## rachels.haven (Oct 17, 2019)

*Urinary Tract Infection


----------



## AmberLops (Oct 17, 2019)

MiniGoatsRule said:


> 1. What's a UTI?
> 2. The pee came out the rear and he was shaking his lifted tail. It was definitely spraying.
> 3. It probably is Max causing Tiggy to be all territorial and spraying.


@rachels.haven  answered it...a UTI is a Urinary Tract Infection 
Sounds like he was just spraying then.


----------



## MiniGoatsRule (Oct 19, 2019)

I think that seems simple enough... I'm surprised I didn't know what UTI stood for


----------



## rachels.haven (Oct 20, 2019)

Lol, that means you're lucky. UTIs are not fun!


----------



## HomesteaderWife (Nov 17, 2019)

@MiniGoatsRule - I've always really been a fan of the late animal behaviorist Dr. Sophia Yin, and I wanted to share some basic info from her website that gives information on spraying:

https://drsophiayin.com/blog/entry/tips-for-dealing-with-urine-spraying-in-cats/

I'd consider it may be the other cat, but if the issue continues consider taking your feline friend to the vet just to be safe.


----------

